# Fish Oil has helped a couple of problems in our 10 year old



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, alot of people give fish oil tablets to their dogs, it does help skin issues i have heard,i give to my 4 dogs,you should also try some joint supplements for your 10 year old.


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

His food has Glucosamine and Chondroitin, but I'm not sure how much he is actually getting.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sure others will give their thoughts,but i have given human grade for many years, but my bj's started selling cosequin ds,for dogs so been buying that for my 10 year old,hey i was born and raised in southern indiana.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Food doesn't have enough glucosamine/chondroitin to do anything... it's all marketing. We have all of ours on a glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM supplement and have for years. We've used cosequin, dausaquin, liquid health 5000, and Glycofle III. Ours are also on a fish oil supplement (Carlson's Finest Fish Oil... also a human supp, but ours is liquid). Just make sure if you are using a human supp, that it doesn't have any added vitamin A. Also, a little vitamin E is needed to help absorption.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Yea, even a hard meat diet doesn't have enough glucosamine to make a huge diff


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

